# Installation geht nicht



## CRAYX (7. September 2003)

bei eingen sachen geht die installation nicht z.b. bei Serious Sam; Battlefield 1942 WW2 und bei einigen andern spielen und programmen. meistens kommt nach der auswahl der sprache folgende fehlermeldung: 
"Die Support-Datei für die Installation konnte nicht installiert werden.  Schnittstelle nicht registriert. "
(siehe Anhang)


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. September 2003)

Gib uns mal etwas mehr Informationen. Welches System, welches Service Pack, bei welcher Software tritt das auf?
Soweit ich rausbekommen konnte, ist das anscheinend ein Bug im Windows-Installer.

Ansonsten solltest Du evtl. einfach mal die CD mit einem geeigneten Tool auf fehlerhafte Sektoren prüfen.


----------



## CRAYX (7. September 2003)

oh man was bin ich vergesslich (war wahrscheinlich die zeit 2-3 uhr)

also ich hab win 2000; sevicepack 4
cd überprüfen bringt nichts, die zwei spiele die ich genannt hab warn zwar auf der gleichen cd aber cih habs auch schon mit sachen die ich gedownloadet hab nicht gegangen( weiß gar nicht mehr was des alles war)


----------



## Erpel (7. September 2003)

Versuch doch mal den Windows Installer neu zu instalieren, oder ein Update zu finden.


----------



## CRAYX (7. September 2003)

hab ich schon nütz aber nichts.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (14. Dezember 2003)

*Schnittstelle nicht registriert*

hi@all,

ich hab das gleiche Problem...

Win2000, SP4 usw.

Hab auch schon in anderen Foren geschaut, leider ohne Erfolg.

Mit 'nem neuen Windows-Installer hab ich's auch probiert, aber da bekam ich die Meldung, daß dieser schon installiert sei.

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mkraus (15. Februar 2004)

Eventuell ein allgemeines Problem das mit dem IE zu tun hat (so bizarr das auch klingen mag). Einfach mal die Anweisungen aus diesem Microsoft Artikel ausführen und vor allem kucken ob der Registry Key vorhanden ist, wenn nicht, dann den Eintragen, das hat das Problem bei mir inkl. vieler vieler Folgefehler behoben.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;281679


----------

